# دورة القراءة السريعة



## waken (24 أبريل 2007)

اخوانى اعضاء المنتدى من منا ليس فى امس الحاجة لزيادة سرعة القراءة و الاستيعاب و الادراك بالنسبه له 
لذلك حاولت ان اضع بين ايديكم دورة خاصة بالقراءة السريعة و سيتم ان شاء الله تطبيق الدروس عمليا بحيث نصل بسرعة القراءة الى اكثر من 300 كلمة فى الدقيقة فيما فوق 
كل ما ارجوه ان من يريد الاشتراك ان يكتب عبارة مشارك و ان شاء الله ستبدأ الدورة فور وجود خمسة اعضاء علما بأن من الممكن لأى عضو أن ينضم إلينا فى أى وقت لأن الدروس و التدريبات العملية ستكون ذات أهمية قصوى لذلك سنترح الدروس ثم سنبدأ فى التدريبات العملية

عبد الفتاح محمود


----------



## waken (24 أبريل 2007)

هذه الدورة باشراف البورد العربى و ايضا التدريب سيتم اون لاين على موقع البورد العربى من خلال الدورة اتمنى ان تحوذ الدورة اعجابكم


----------



## flash moon (25 أبريل 2007)

مشارك 
وشكرا


----------



## waken (25 أبريل 2007)

اهلا وسهلا بك


----------



## ابو عبيد (25 أبريل 2007)

جزالك الله خير
مشارك


----------



## esas (25 أبريل 2007)

مشارك وشكرا


----------



## kingsize (26 أبريل 2007)

مشارك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الننار (26 أبريل 2007)

مشاركة وشكرا
بس ممكن معرفة التفاصيل اكثر؟؟قد يكون متعارض مع الوقت المتوفر او الوسائل


----------



## ابو عبيد (26 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم اخي ها نحن خمسة اشخاص فلنبداء


----------



## ابو يسر (27 أبريل 2007)

مشارك وجزاك الله خيرا ومتى تبدا


----------



## mbhussein (27 أبريل 2007)

مشارك جزالك الله خير


----------



## waken (27 أبريل 2007)

*
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
ان شاء الله هناك بعض القواعد التى سنبدأ بها الدورة
1 - سيتم طرح الدروس فى مدد اقصر من المقررة اذا كان هناك تفاعل من الاعضاء
2 - نرحب بالاسئلة فى نطاق الدورة و الاستفسارات الخاصة بها
4 - الدروس و التدريبات العملية و الدعم الفنى مجانى لجميع الاعضاء 
5 - متطلبات الحصول على تلك الدبلومة هى استكمال 20 جلسة تدربية عملية فى مركز القراءة السريعة و هذه التمرينات سنقوم بها سويا
6 - المتطلب الثانى هو اجتياز اختبارين التثقيفى و هو من مواد الدورة و الاستعابى و هو من التدريبات العملية
7 - للدبلومة شهادة تمنح من البورد العلربى لمهارات التفكير وذلك نظير مبلغ 30 ريال و لكن كما تحدثت فكل مجانى الا الشهادة


ارحب بكل الاعضاء الذين قاموا بالاشتراك فى الدورة و اتمنى لهم الاستفادة منها ان شاء الله

أهداف الدورة 
هدف أساسي
مضاعفة سرعة القراءة ضعف واحد على الأقل مع زيادة الاستيعاب
أهداف تفصيلية
* تحسين سرعتك في القراءة بشكل ملحوظ
* تحسين قدرتك على الفهم الشامل و الحفاظ عليها
* زيادة إدراكك لوظائف عينيك و عقلك لمساعدتك على استخدامهما بصورة أكثر فعالية عند القراءة أو المذاكرة
* تطوير مفرداتك و معلوماتك العامة
* منحك مزيدا من الثقة مع المتعة و الراحة عند القراءة
* زيادة ثقتك بقدراتك من خلال تحقيق انجاز مهم في حياتك
* التخلص من العادات السلبية التي تعيق سرعة القراءة 
الهيكل العام للدورة 
لاحظ أن الدورة تنقسم إلى أربعة دروس رئيسية هي : 
1- مقدمة عامة : و سيتم التطرق فيها إلى مواضيع أساسية لفهم مجموعة من القضايا المهمة في مجال القراءة بصفة عامة و القراءة السريعة بصفة خاصة.
2- التعرف على الواقع و تحديد الهدف : و في هذا الدرس سوف تكون البداية الفعلية لك في عالم القراءة السريعة حيث ستقوم بتحديد سرعتك في القراءة ثم ستدخل إلى المجموعة التدريبية و بعدها ستقوم بتحديد الهدف الذي تريد الوصول إليه , كم كلمة في الدقيقة ؟.
3- الجانب التدريبي : و فيه سوف نأخذ جولة إرشادية على مركز القراءة السريعة نحاول معها فهم آلية العمل معه ثم سوف نتعرف على التدريبات العملية ثم سننتقل سويا لإلقاء نظرة فاحصة على التدريبات العملية المستخدمة في مركز القراءة السريعة و أهدافها العلمية و العملية. بعد ذلك سنتعرف على مفهوم الجلسات التدريبية.
4- الجلسة التدريبية الأولى باستخدام استراتيجية مهارتي لتطوير سرعة القراءة و تحسين الفهم : سوف نقوم بأداء جلسة تدريبية كامل حيث سنتعرف على أفضل الارشادات لتطبيق الجلسات التدريبية ثم نتعرف على آلية القيام بجلسة تدريبية ثم سنقدم مجموعة من الارشادات حول تقدم مستوى الفهم و التخلص من العادات السلبية.​*


----------



## waken (27 أبريل 2007)

*الهيكل العام للدورة بصورة خريطة ذهنية و ذلك لعدة أسباب من أبرزها : 


1- أن الخريطة الذهنية تساعد على تصور الدورة بالكامل حيث ترى أمامك أبرز ملامحها.

2- تستخدم الخريطة الذهنية الصور و الألوان و الترتيب المنطقي - اتجاه عقارب الساعة - وهو مايساهم في الاستفادة القصوى من فصي الدماغ الأيمن و الأيسر.

3- سهولة الحفظ و الاسترجاع عند استخدام الخريطة الذهنية كما أثبتت ذلك عدد من الدراسات على عكس الطريقة التقلييدية السردية.



هذه هي الخريطة الذهنية للدورة و أنصحك بأن تنظر فيها باستمرار وسوف تلاحظ قوتها في ترسيخ المعلومات فترة طويلة.*​


----------



## waken (27 أبريل 2007)

*الدرس الأول



مقدمة نظرية عن القراءة السريعة

هذه نماذج لأقوال متدربين و متدربات سابقونا وأكملوا الدبلوم بنفس منهجية لتطوير القراءة السريعة :

"القراءة السريعة كانت غريبة عن خريطتي الذهنية ولكن ان اكون انا من اسرع القراء واحصل على دبلوم في القراءة
السريعة ...هدية ..ودون مقابل ..وبهده السرعة القياسية.. هدا كان بالنسبة لي ضربا من الخيال وحلم لا احب ان يوقيضني منه احد.ولكنها الحقيقة فانا استطعت ان احسن سرعتي في القراءة من 172 كلمة في الدقيقة الى 517 كلمة في الدقيقة وان اتخلص من مجموعة من العادات السلبية." الصابري سعيد أحد خريجي مركز القراءة السريعة


""والحمد لله، فقد تضاعفت سرعة قراءتي كما أنني أصبحت أستوعب أفضل.لقد تحقق هدفي والحمد لله." Diamant دبلوم في القراءة السريعة من مركز القراءة السريعة

"كم وفرت من الوقت بعد تعلمي للقراءة السريعة وأصبحت اقرأ الصحف من الانترنت بسرعة كبيرة" الأستاذ يعقوب

"اعتقد بان الهدف قد تحقق لانني لاحظت بالفعل ان سرعتي قد ازدادت كثيرا جدا واستيعابي كان جيدا " الأخت صانعة النجاح

" منذ ان قرأت كتاب القراءة السريعة لطوني بوزان في الصيف الماضي وانا اتطلع الى الرفع من سرعتي في القراءة غير أن النتائج كانت جد خجولة الى أن سجلت بمركز القراءة السريعة فدخلت التجربة بتقنيات المركز الجد متطورة وكنت احلم برفع سرعتي في القراءة و تحقق هدفي وكانت النتائج جد خيالية حيث انتقلت معدلاتي من 188ك/د الى 563 ك/د وفي وقت قصير جدا حلم هذا أم واقع " الأستاذ رضا السلاوي

هل تريد أن تحقق مثل ما حقق هؤلاء, الموضوع أبسط مما تتخيل , فقط تابع معنا الدروس و قم بالتطبيق العملي.



مفاهيم خاطئة حول القراءة السريعة


فيما يلي سوف أقدم بعض الأسئلة المقتبسة من توني بوزان و التي يجب عليك أن تجيب عليها بدون تأمل بمعنى أن تجيب مباشرة عندما تقذف أول إجابة إلى عقلك. 


هناك هدفان من الإختبار التالي و الذي يعد تمهيد جميل لدخولك إلى علم القراءة السريعة : 


* الهدف الأول تحفيزك لمعرفة كنه هذا العلم 

* الهدف الثاني تصحيح بعض المفاهيم الخاطئة عن علم القراءة السريعة.

قم بالإجابة على الأسئلة التالية بصح أو خطأ ثم سجل النتيجة على ورقة خارجية ::


* من الممكن القراءة بسرعة تزيد على 1000 كلمة في الدقيقة

* لكي تفهم أكثر لابد من القراءة ببطء و عناية 

* القراءة كلمة كلمة تساعدك على الفهم

* لابد أن تفهم 100% مما تقرأه * لابد من تذكر 100% مما تقرأه

* عندما تشعر بأنك لم تفهم شيء أثناء القراءة لابد من الرجوع له و فهمه قبل مواصلة القراءة

* يجب قراءة الكتاب صفحة صفحة بحيث لا يمكن قراءة صفحة رقم 20 قبل صفحة رقم 19

* إن اسقاط الكلمات أثناء القراءة هي عادة الكسالى و يجب التوقف عنها

* الاعتقادات الداخلية لا تؤثر على فهمك و سرعة قراءتك

* عندما تصل إلى كلمة لم تفهمها يجب عليك فتح المعجم لمعرفة معناها قبل مواصلة القراءة

* إن أحد مخاطر القراءة السريعة هي تقليل مستوى الاستيعاب

* جميعنا يقرأ بالسرعات الطبيعية


انتظر الاجابة على الاسئلة 

نلتقى فى بقية الدرس الاول *​


----------



## waken (27 أبريل 2007)

انتظر رد كل المشاركين الذين اشكرهم على ثقتهم الغالية و اتمنى ان يستفيدوا من الدورة التى قلنا عنها انها تفاعلية اى ان شاء الله ستنجح بارئكم و اقتراحتكم


----------



## ابو عبيد (27 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم 
اخي الكريم الاجوبة نشوفها في كتاب توني بوزان


----------



## waken (27 أبريل 2007)

اخى جاوب الاسئلة فورا من دماغك بلا نظر فى الكتاب فالاسئلة تعنى وجهت نظرك انت 
و بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو عبيد (28 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم
عندي كل الاجوبة لا إلى واحد
مع العلم عندي خلفية طيبة عن الموضوع


----------



## waken (28 أبريل 2007)

طيب الحمد لله انك لك خلفية بالموضوع فذلك سيفيدنا كثيرا فى العملى ان شاء الله


----------



## waken (28 أبريل 2007)

و لكن ما اريده ان ارى تفاعل الاخوة الاعضاء و شكر خاص لك اخى ابو عبيد و اتمنى دائما ان تكون فى طليعة المشاركين فى الدورة


----------



## waken (28 أبريل 2007)

ده اميلى الخاص بالدورة لمن يريد التحدث الى و ايضا سيفيد فى العملى
talam_elkeraa على y a h o o


----------



## m_a_abbas (28 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشارك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## waken (28 أبريل 2007)

*بعض الحقائق العلمية قبل أن نناقش نتيجة الاختبار

الدور الذي تقوم به العين أثناء القراءة


قبل أن تتعلم كيفية القراءة , يجب أن تعرف ما هو السبب وراء بطء قراءتك.في البداية يجب عليك معرفة شيء عن الدور الذي تقوم به عينك أثناء القراءة.تقوم العين بالتحرك باستمرار بحركات سريعة، ولكي ترى عينك شيئاً ما، فلا بد لها من التوقف عن الحركة، وأن تركز على هذا الشيء للحظة قصيرة بهدف تكوين انطباع عنه، ويشبه هذا التقاط الكاميرا لصورة ما.ولقد تعلمنا كيف نقرأ كلمة في وقت واحد، وهذا يعنى أن المعدل سيصل إلى 240 كلمة في الدقيقة، يرجع ذلك إلى أن العين تستغرق ربع ثانية لكي تركز على شئ ما، وبالتالي، إذا قرأت كلمة واحدة في كل مرة كما تعلمت، فإنك ستقرأها كل ربع ثانية.وعن طريق إجراء حساب بسيط ستعرف أنك ستقرأ أربع كلمات في الثانية أي 240 كلمة في الدقيقة.



نتيجة الإختبار

الإجابة الأولى فقط هي الصحيحة أما باقي الإجابات فهي خاطئة, هذه الأسئلة تغطي مساحة كبيرة من سوء الفهم حول موضوع القراءة السريعة فإذا كان لديك اعتقاد بصحة أي من الافتراضات غير الافتراض الأول فإن هذا سوف يساهم في بطء القراءة لديك. 


في دورة القراءة السريعة سوف نقوم بتصحيح هذه المفاهيم من عدة طرق


* الأسلوب المباشر لتصحيح المفهوم الخاطئ

* تصحيحها من خلال التدريب العملي

* بعد تطبيق تدريبات مركز القراءة السريعة و قياس السرعة ثم تطبيق بعض تقنياته

دعونا نستعرض بعض المفاهيم السابقة و نقوم بنقاشها :

* من الممكن القراءة بسرعة تزيد على 1000 كلمة في الدقيقة : هذا افتراض صحيح حيث يمكن للإنسان القراءة بسرعة تتجاوز هذا الرقم بكثير و قد كان الرئيس الأمريكي كارتر يقرأ بسرعة 1200 ك/د (كلمة في الدقيقة) بل يوجد مسابقات عالمية لقياس سرعة القراءة حقق فيها المتسابقون أرقاما تصل إلى 3500 ك/د .

* لكي تفهم أكثر لابد من القراءة ببطء و عناية : هذا من الافتراضات الخاطئة فالقراءة ببطء تقلل مستوى الاستيعاب فإذا كانت سرعة القراءة لديك 250 ك/د على سبيل المثال و علمت أن سرعة لغة التفكير هي أكثر من 10000 ك/د فيمكنك أن تلاحظ أن هناك فارقا بين السرعتين وهو مايتيح للعقل أن يتشاغل بالتفكير بأمور لا علاقة لها بالقراءة مما يسبب الخمول و فقدان التركيز أثناء القراءة لكن لو ارتفعت سرعة القراءة لديك إلى أكثر من 1000 ك/د فإن العقل سوف يرتبط بتحليل ماتقرأه بشكل جيد وهو مايزيد من الاستيعاب.

* القراءة كلمة كلمة تساعدك على الفهم : تستغرق عملية التقاط العين للأشياء ربع ثانية بمعنى أنك لو كنت تقرأ كلمة كلمة سوف تستغرق قراءتك للكلمة ربع ثانية وهو مايعني أنك ستقرأ أربع كلمات في الثانية و هو مايعني أنك لن تتجاوز 240 ك/د على أحسن الأحوال وهو مايثبت أن القراءة كلمة كلمة تبطئ القراءة بشكل كبير. أما من حيث الاستيعاب فثبت علميا أن العين تستطيع التقاط من اربع إلى ست كلمات في الومضة الواحدة - كل ربع ثانية - وهذه الجمل التي تلتقطها العين يسمى مساحة الفهم فكلما عودت العين على التقاط مساحة فهم متكاملة -مجموعة من الكلمات المترابطة - كلما كان ذلك أقوى في الفهم و أسرع في التحليل و التركيز لقيام العقل بالربط المباشر بين تلك الكلمات في الالتقاطه الواحدة. وسوف نقوم ببعض التطبيقات في مركز القراءة لزيادة مساحة الفهم.

* عندما تصل إلى كلمة لم تفهمها يجب عليك فتح المعجم لمعرفة معناها قبل مواصلة القراءة: هذا افتراض مقيد فلابد من محاولة استنتاج المعنى من السياق وعدم الرجوع إلى المعاجم إلا في الحالات القصوى فكلما تعودت استنتاج المعاني للكلمات الغامضة من السياق كلما طورت آلة في عقلك لاستنتاج معاني الكلمات و هذا بالضبط مثل آلة العمليات الحسابية التي في عقولنا فكلما قللنا الرجوع للآلة الحاسبة كلما طورنا آلة العمليات الحسابية لدينا و كلما أكثرنا الرجوع للألة الحاسبة كلما ضعف عملها.

* لابد أن تفهم 100% مما تقرأه ,لابد من تذكر 100% مما تقرأه , عندما تشعر بأنك لم تفهم شيء أثناء القراءة لابد من الرجوع له و فهمه قبل مواصلة القراءة هذه ثلاثة اعتقادات خاطئة يجب عليك أن تخلص عقلك منها لأنها قد تقيد سرعة قراءتك و تنشء عادات تسبب لك البطء في القراءة مثل عادة التراجعات أثناء القراءة,فعندما تتدرب على عدم إعادة القراءة و الثقة بما دخل إلى عقلك عن طريق عينيك، فإنك في هذه الحالة ستساعد نفسك على التخلص من التراجع بسرعة؟ حيث أن العقل سيسترجع، ولن يقلق بشأن فقدان بعض الأشياء أثناء القراءة، فلقد قرأت بالفعل، وبالتالي من الممكن أن تتعلم السرعة في القراءة بسهولة. إذا أدركت أنك لم تفقد شيئاً فإن ذلك سيمكنك من الشروع في تدريب عينيك على النظر إلى الكلمات مرة واحدة فقط.

* الاعتقادات الداخلية لا تؤثر على فهمك و سرعة قراءتك : افتراض غير صحيح فالاعتقادات الداخلية لها أكبر الأثر في سرعة أو بطء القراءة من يوحي إلى نفسه بأن مهارة القراءة السريعة محض خيال فإنه لن يتعلمها, و من يوحي إلى نفسه بأنه يجب أن يتوقف و يتأمل كل كلمة لكي يفهمها فإنه لن يتعلم القراءة السريعة و من يوحي إلى نفسه بأنه فقد المعاني السابقة التي قرأها و يجب عليه الرجوع فإن قراءته سوف تستمر بطيئة.

* إن أحد مخاطر القراءة السريعة هي تقليل مستوى الاستيعاب : من الثابت علميا أن سرعة القراءة تزيد من معدل الإستيعاب لأنها تستخدم مجموعة من التقنيات و التي تساعد العقل على زيادة الفهم مثل تقنية مساحة الفهم و التي من خلالها تقوم العين بالتقاط مجموعة مترابطة من الكلمات و ترسلها إلى العقل و الذي لا يجد صعوبة في تحليلها. جرب أن تقرأ كلمة كلمة لترى كم هو ممل ذلك و كم هو صعب الفهم و لن تستطيع بهذه الطريقة أن تكمل صفحة واحدة إلا وقد أصابك النعاس.


ظهور و تطور علم القراءة السريعة

اكتشاف العالم ***** جافال Emile Javal 

كان الاكتشاف الذي قام به العالم إيميل جافال وهو عالم فرنسي في قسم البصريات, بداية علمية لمفاهيم القراءة السريعة و قد اكتشف أن للعين قفزات saccade و وقفات Fixation و أن العين تقرأ أثناء الوقفات. الهدف من هذه الوقفات التقاط الكلمات. اعتبر هذا الاكتشاف نواة علمية لمفاهيم القراءة. 

التاكستوسكوب
من أوائل الوسائل لتسريع عملية القراءة آلة تسمى "التاكستوسكوب" و التي اشتهرت بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية. 
و هذه الآلة هي آلة تتحكم بالفترة الزمنية التي ينفتح أو ينغلق فيها غطاء متحرك لفتحة في الآلة. و باستخدام هذه الآلة سوف تظهر الكلمات لقترة قصيرة على شاشة بتقدم زمني أسرع و الهدف من ذلك هو زيادة سرعة القراءة عن طريق تعديل رؤية الشخص و وقت ردود أفعاله تدريجيا.
و تناسب التاكستوكوب مع بعض الناس في البداية و لكن النتائج كانت دائما مؤقتة حيث يجب على الشخص استخدام الآلة دائما لكي يحافظ على هذه السرعة. و إذا لم تكن تمتلك هذه الآلة فإن قراءتك سوف تعود إلى المستوى الطبيعي. و يعد التاكستوسكوب أحد التقنيات التي وظفناها في مركز القراءة السريعة.


و ترجع قصة ظهور هذا الجهاز عندما كان هناك مشكلة في تحديد الأهداف التي يقوم الطيارين بضربها أثناء المعارك حيث لا تستطيع عين الطيار التقاط الهدف بالسرعة الكافية لذلك فقد يقوم الطيار بضرب هدف يعتقده عدوا بينما هو صديق. 
من هنا قامت القوات الملكية بإعطاء دورات لتدريب العين على سرعة الالتقاط من خلال شاشات تقوم بعرض ومضات بسرعات معينه و بأحجام محددة ثم تزداد سرعة هذه الومضات و تقل الأحجام وقد لاحظ المدربون أن هناك ازديادا سريعا في سرعة التقاط العين و تحسنا ملحوظا في تحديد الأهداف. 
ومن هنا جائت فكرة نقل هذه الطريقة من التدريب إلى تدريب الناس على القراءة بنفس الأسلوب ألا وهو شاشات عرض الكلمات الوامضة بسرعات و أحجام معينة. لاحظ مدربوا القراءة السريعة أن سرعات القراءة تصل إلى ثلاثة أضعاف بعد التدرب على هذا التدريب لمدة معينة بل و تزيد على ذلك لكن المشكلة أن المتدرب بعد إنهائه لمثل هذه الدورات بعدة اسابيع يصاب بانتكاسة في سرعة القراءة.

مدرسة إيفيلين وود

بعد ذلك وفي أواخر الخمسينيات ظهرت مدرسة إيفيلين وود للقراءة السريعة و التي تعتمد على مايسمى بدليل العين و هو قائد يكون للعين حتى يحميها من أخطاء القراءة البطيئة المشهورة مثل التراجعات و التوقفات . 
قامت هذه المدرسة بالتدريب على استخدام دليل للعين مثل بطاقات الفهرس و قلم الرصاص أثناء القراءة لكن أشهر دليل تميزت به هو اليد و التي تعمل قائدة للعين لمنعها من التراجع أو التوقف أو فقدان التركيز.

ثم بعد ذلك ظهرت التقنيات التي تقوم بتدريب العين على التقاط كلمات متباعدة افقيا و عموديا لتدريبها على التقاط صفحات متكاملة و قطع متجمعة لزيادة الفهم تخرج من هذه المدرسة عدة رؤساء لأمريكا منهم كارتر الذي كان يقرأ كتابا كاملا أثناء إفطاره.

اكتمال علم القرءة السريعة
بعد ذلك ظهرت عدة مدارس مثل مدرسة بيتر كومب و مدرسة توني بوزان و مدرسة موسكو ثم ظهرت تقنيات متعددة للقراءة مثل تقنية قراءة الإكس و قراءة الإس و القراءة اللولبية و قراءة المستطيلات حتى تشكل علم القراءة السريعة كما هو موجود الآن.

مدرستنا في هذه الدورة هي استراتيجية جديدة ابتكرناها و طبقناها و آتت أكلها بشكل فاق تصوراتنا و أسميناها "استراتيجية مهارتي لتطوير سرعة القراءة و الفهم" و هي تعتمد على تطوير و تدريب العين على القراءة و ذلك من خلال تخليصها من العيوب المشهورة في القراءة و تدريبها على تفعيل تقنيات تسريع القراءة باستخدام التقنية الحديثة الموظفة في مركز القراءة السريعة بمركز مهارتي التعليمي.*​


----------



## waken (28 أبريل 2007)

*قبل أن نشرع بالكلام عن القراءة السريعة يجدر بنا أن نتعرف على أنواع القراءة , و سوف نتكلم هنا عن أربع أنواع من القراءة وهي :

1- القراءة التصفحية Scanning و الهدف من هذا النوع أن تحصل على فكرة عامة عن الموضوع أو الكتاب الذي تريد أن تقرأه فتبدأ بالنظر إلى فهرس الكتاب بشكل سريع ثم تنتقل إلى المقدمة و تقرأها بشكل سريع ثم تنتقل إلى فصول الكتاب واحدا يلي الآخر و تقرأ أول سطر أو سطرين من كل فصل محاولا معرفة الفكرة الرئيسية للفصل و بعدها تنتقل إلى الخاتمة و تلقي نظرة عليها, و بهذا تكون فكرة عامة عما يتكلم عنه الكتاب.

2- القراءة الالتقاطية أو البحثية Skimmimg و الهدف من هذا النوع هو العثور على معلومة معينة مثل أن تبحث عن معنى كلمة في معجم أو قاموس و في هذا النوع أنت فقط تبحث و لا ترغب في قراءة شيء غير ما تبحث عنه.

3- القراءة الدارسة أو الفاحصة أو التحليلة Study Reading : و الهدف من هذا النوع هو دراسة ما تريد قراءته و تحليله و فهم دلالاته و معانيه و أحيانا مقارنته بمعلومات أخرى في مكان آخر و هذا النوع من القراءة هو ما يستخدمه طلاب العلم أو الباحثون.

4- القراءة السريعة Speed Reading: وهو موضوعنا هنا.

5- القراءة التصويرية Photo Reading : و هي نوع من القراءة مكون من خمس خطوات تبدأ بقراءة تصفحية ثم وضع خريطة ذهنيه ثم استرخاء ثم ..... . طبقت هذه المهارة لكن لم أحصل على نتيجة.

مفهوم القراءة و القراءة السريعة



كيف تعلمت القراءة


إننا تعلمنا القراءة في الصغر بإحدى الطريقتين التاليتين أو بمزيج منهما :

طريقة التهجئة الصوتية : في هذه الطريقة يتم تعريف الطفل بالحروف الهجائية من الأف إلى الياء ثم يتعرف الطفل على الحروف في سياق الكلمة و عندما يصل الطفل إلى مستوى النطق السليم للكلمة يطلب منه أن يقرأ الكلمات و هذا النوع من القراءة يسمى القراءة الصوتية لأنها تعتمد على الصوت بدرجة أساسية.

طريق الصورة ثم النطق : تعتمد هذه الطريق على وضع صورة ما على سبيل المثال باب أو نمر و كلمة تحت هذه الصورة و يتم تعليم الطفل القراءة بهذه الطريقة حتى يصل إلى مستوى معقول من القراءة ثم يطلب منه قراءة الكلمات بصمت.



مهما تكن الطريقة التي تعلمت القراءة بها فلم تكن هذه المرحلة إلا المرحلة الأولى لتعلم القراءة وهذا يشبه الطفل الذي تعلم أن يحبو ثم نتصور أن عملية الحركة عنده قد اكتملت و كأن السير و الجري غير موجود (بتصرف من توني بوزان) وهذا ينطبق تماما على القراءة فقد تركونا نحبو و لكن جاء الوقت المناسب لتعلم الجري و السير.



التعريف القديم للقراءة و التعريف الجديد لها

لو أردنا أن نستعرض التعريفات الخاصة القراءة لوجدنا كثير منها تعريف قاصر فعلى سبيل المثال يعرف بعضنا القراءة على أنها : 

القراءة هي فهم قصد المؤلف

القراءة هي استيعاب الكلمة المكتوبة

القراءة الفهم الجيد للمعلومات المطبوعة


كل تعريف من هذه التعريفات يغطي أحد جوانب عملية القراءة و التعريف الدقيق يجب أن يتناول الإطار الكلي لمهارات القراءة

التعريف الجديد للقراءة

القراءة في الواقع تعتبر عملية من سبعة أجزاء وهي : 
المعرفة : معرفتك برموز الحروف الهجائية. وتبدأ هذه الخطوات قبل عملية القراءة الطبيعية.

الاستيعاب الجيد : وهي العملية المادية و التي من خلالها ينعكس الضوء على الكلمة و تستقبله عيناك ثم يتحول عبر العصب البصري إلى المخ.

التكامل الداخلي : وهو مرادف الفهم الأساسي, وهو يشير إلى الربط بين كل أجزاء المعلومات المقروءة مع الأجزاء الأخرى المناسبة.

التكامل الخارجي : تكامل ما نقرأه مع معرفتنا السابقه

التخزين : و تمثل القدرة على تخزين المادة المقروءة مع القدرة على استدعائها

الاتصال : القدرة على استخدام المادة المقروءةعند الاتصال يالآخرين سواء عند الحديث معهم أو عند الحاجة إلى استخدام ماتمت قرائته 

على ضوء هذه التعريفات , يمكن ملاحظة أن المشكلات الشائعة للقراءة والتعلم يمكن اختصارها في "استخدام العقل".



الظروف البيئية الداخلية و الخارجية للتعامل مع القراءة



هذه مجموعة ارشادات سريعة يمكن الاستفادة منها عند القراءة
المكان و كثافة الإضاءة : مراعاة أن يكون المكان ملائما للقراءة "مع مراعاة القدرة على التكيف مع الظروف الصعبة عند القراءة" . كما يلاحظ اختيار الإضاءة المناسبة حيث يراعى أن تكون غير ساطعة و لا خافتة حتى لا تجهد العين.

توافر المادة المقروءة و باقي الأدوات الراحة الجسدية ارتفاع المقعد و المكتب 

فرغ ذهنك من المشغلات

التزم بالوقت بجدية

ثق بنفسك و اصبر فأنت تتقدم في كل لحظه

قاوم أو تجاهل جميع الإيحاءات السلبية الداخلية و الخارجية

الاستخدام المتقدم للنظام البصري العقلي



يسقط الضوء على الكتاب ثم ينعكس على العين لينفذ من خلال البؤبؤ الذي يتسع إما عند التركيز أو في قلة النور ثم ينكسر من خلال العدسة البلورية و يسقط على الشبكية مكونا صورة للجسم على الشبكية ثم تتنقل الصورة عبر العصب البصري إلى الفص البصري في الدماغ و يتم تمييزها هناك.

لاحظ أنه لا يتم تمييز الكلمة إلا بعد وصولها للدماغ وهو ما يفسر أن أسرع طريقة للقراءة هي الطريقة البصرية

العين و القراءة - حقائق مهمة

تقرأ عيناك في الوقفات و التي تستغرق من نصف ثانية إلى ثانية و نصف .
يلتقط القارئ البطيء كلمة واحدة في الوقفةيلتقط القارئ السريع ثلاث كلمات و أكثر في الوقفة الواحدة لا يستفيد الانسان إلا من عشرين بالمائة فقط من قدرات عينيه الأماميتين القراءة الأسرع و التجمعات ذات المعنى تحسن من مستوى الاستيعاب القراءة المتأنية تعوق القدرة على الاستيعاب


الأخطاء الشائعة في القراءة

مقدمة عن أخطاء القراءة

بمجرد أن تتضح المشكلة و يتم تحليلها سوف يتوفر لديك قاعدة قوية يمكن أن تنطلق منها إلى عالم القراءة السريعة. ثمت مشكلات أساسية تعوق القارئ أثناء قرائته و تسبب له البطء في القراءة و الملل. أغلب هذه المشكلات شائعة بين القراء و التعرف عليها أمر ميسور و التخلص منها يحتاج إلى تعود و تمرس.

إن هناك أسباب كثيرة تقلل من سرعة القراءة و الفهم منها الرؤية , السرعة , المفردات , القراءة بصوت , الطباعة , أسلوب القراءة والكتابة , الاختيار , الاستبعاد , التركيز , التراجع , الإرهاق , الكسل الملل , الاهتمام , التحليل , النقد , الدافعية , التقدير , التنظيم , النكوص , الاستدعاء , قلة الصبر , الاستيعاب , الوقت , الكمية , العناصر المحيطة , تدوين الملاحظات , القدرة على التذكر , السن , الخوف. 

سوف نتكلم أن أبرز ثلاث مشكلات تقلل من سرعة القراءة وهي : 


1- القراءة كلمة كلمة : من المحتمل عند بداية تعلمك للقراءة أنك بدأت ترى الحروف بنحو فردى، فتنظر لكل حرف على حدة مثلاً حرف "ل " , ثم "و" , وأخيراً حرف الـ "ك ". 

وإذا ما تذكرت ما قلناه في الفصل السابق، ستجد أن المرء يستغرق ربع ثانية كي يركز عينيه على شئ معين، وبذلك يمكنك اكتشاف معدل القراءة لدى القارئ المبتدئ. 

فإذا كان المرء يستغرق ربع ثانية في قراءة كل حرف إذن، فإنه سيقضى ثانية بأكملها لقراءة أربعة أحرف، وإذا افترضنا أنه في بداية قراءته للكتب يكون متوسط أحرف الكلمات التي يراها هو أربعة أحرف لكل كلمة إذن، فإن القارئ المبتدئ سيقرأ 60 كلمة في الدقيقة، أو بمعنى آخر سيقرأ كلمة في كل ثانية، والخطوة الثانية في القراءة ستكون عن كيفية تعرف القارئ على مجموعة كاملة من الأحرف في آن واحد.

ومن المحتمل أن تصبح قادراً على هذا في بادئ الأمر مع حروف اسمك، وبالنسبة للكلمات الطويلة، فيجب عليك أن تنظر إلى شطريها، وعندما تبدأ في التعرف على الكثير والكثير من الكلمات، الكاملة سيرتفع معدلك من 60 كلمة في الدقيقة إلى 175 كلمة، وعادة ما يكون ذلك في الصف السادس عند انتهائك من تعلم كل مبادئ القراءة، وسيأخذ معدلك في القراءة طريقه نحو النمو، والتحسن البطيء كلما قرأت كثيراً إلى أن يصل إلى 240 كلمة في الدقيقة.

إن الطريقة الوحيدة التي ينبغي أن تقرأ بها بمعدل أسرع من 240 كلمة في الدقيقة هي النظر إلى أكثر من كلمة في نفس اللمحه , وهذه الطريقة الوحيدة التي ينبغي أن تقرأ بها إذا أردت القفز بسرعتك حيث ستقفز سرعتك إلى 485 كلمة في الدقيقة إذا التقطت كلمتين في نفس اللمحة. 

سيزداد هذا المعدل إذا استطعت أن ترى أكثر من كلمتين في المرة الواحدة، وحينئذ ستكون قد حققت الخطوة الأولى عند تعلمك الاستجابة إلى كلمات بأكملها بدلاً من الحروف الفردية. وبعد تعلم الاستجابة إلى مجموعات من الكلمات عملية ممارسة، وتكرار بالإضافة إلى ممارسة التدريبات الصحيحة. 

ماهي مساحة الفهم ؟ 
يمكن تعريف مساحة الفهم بإنهما مجموعة الكلمات التي يمكن لعينك أن تلتقطها في الطرفة أو اللمحة الواحدة و العلاقة طردية بين مساحة الفهم و سرعة القراءة و الاستيعاب بمعنى أنه يمكن وضع القاعدة التالية

"إن زيادة عدد الكلمات التي تلتقطها عيني في الطرفة الواحدة يعني زيادة سرعة القراءة و الاستيعاب"

كيف أزيد مساحة الفهم لدي ؟

حاول دائما التقاط ثلاث إلى أربع كلمات في الطرفة الواحدة أثناء قراءتك و ركز أن تكون الكلمات التي تلتقطها ذات معاني مترابطه مثل التقاط جملة اسمية متكاملة او جملة فعلية متكاملة. يوجد في مركز القراءة السريعة تدريبات تزيد مساحة الفهم لديك.



2- النطق أثناء القراءة سواء جهريا أو بالصوت الداخلي :

subvocalization or vocalization

من المشاكل التي تبطء سرعة القراءة هو ذلك الصوت الداخلي أو المسموع الذي نحدثه أثناء القراءة. هذا الصوت الداخلي هو عبارة عن صدى يتردد في الذهن للكلمة التي نقرأها.

إذا كنت تقوم بنطق الكلمات أثناء قراءتها فإن ذلك سوف يحد من سرعة القراءة لديك وهو مايجعل سرعة القراءة تكون في المتوسط 260 كلمة لكل دقيقة. صحيح أن القراءة بصوت لها فوائدها مثل التعلم على النطق الصحيح وعدم اللحن في القراءة أو عند قراءة القرآن الكريم أو التأمل في معانيه أو معاني بعض النصوص لكنها ليست الوسيلة المثلى عندما ترغب في تسريع قراءتك.

المراحل الثلاث لترديد الكلمات في الذهن مرة أخرى

تمر عملية ترديد الكلمات في الذهن مرة أخرى بمراحل عدة ، ففي بادئ الأمر يقوم القراء الصغار بتحريك شفاهم أثناء قراءتهم دون إصدار أي صوت. وهذه العملية من الصعب السيطرة عليها، فإذا قمت بذلك، فما عليك إلا أن تضع قلماً بين أسنانك، وأنت تقرأ، أو تقوم بإحداث صوت مشابه للصفير، حتى تقلع عن هذه العادة تماماً، وغالباً ما تستغرق أياماً قليلة للإقلاع عنها، وفي المرحلة التالية نجد أن القراء لم يحركوا شفاههم فقط، بل أيضاً يحركون حبالهم الصوتية أثناء القراءة، وبالنسبة للرجل، فإن تفاحة آدم ستتحرك كما لو أنهم يتحدثون بالفعل. أما المرحلة الأخيرة تتضمن تكرار الكلمات في ذهنك سراً دون إحداث أي حركة حسية، وسواء كنت على وعى بهذا أم لا، فإنك غالباً ما تقوم بفعل هذا، 

كيف أقلل من الصوت الداخلي ؟

إن القراءة البصرية و هي القراءة بالعين و مقاومة الصوت الداخلي مرارا و تكرارا هي الوسيلة الأساسية للتقليل من هذه العادة السلبية. سوف نقوم ببعض التدريبات للتقليل منها لأنه قد لا تستطيع التخلص منها.



3- التراجع أو إعادة القراءة : 

كما يذكر توني بوزان فإن هناك تشابه بين هاتين المشكلتين على الرغم أن كل واحدة مهما لها طبيعتها المختلفة فإن التراجع هي عملية مقصودة تقوم بها للعودة إلى جمل قمت بقراءتها نظرا لوجود شعور داخلي لديك بأنه يجب أن أعيد ماقرأته لكي يزداد فهمي له.

أما مشكلة إعادة القراءة فإنها نوع من الخداع البصري غير المقصود حين ترجع العين لا إراديا لقراءة جمل تمت قرائتها. هذه العمليتين تعتبران من العادات السلبية للقراءة و التي تسبب بطأ أثناء القراءة قد يكون سببها إما إيحاءات سلبية داخلية بنقص الفهم لما قرأته سابقا أو قلة التركيز أثناء القراءة مما يسبب رجوعا غير مقصود لما تمت قراءته. وقد أثبتت الدراسات التي أجريت على من يرجعون لإعادة قرائة ماتمت قراءته أن نسبة الفهم لديهم لاتزيد بنسبة كبيرة عند إعادة قراءتهم للمادة التي تمت قرائتها.

كيف أتخلص من التراجع أو إعادة القراءة ؟

هناك طريقتان يمكن أن تساعداك على إيقاف هذه العادة السلبية :

أولاهما : أن تزيد من ثقتك بنفسك و تعمل جاهدا على عدم إعادة قراءة ماقمت بقراءته لأن ذلك لن يجدي شيئا و لن يزيد من فهمك بل سيبطئ من الفهم و القراءة.

ثانيهما : أن تزيد من سرعة قراءتك و تركز على مضي عينيك للأمام. 

سوف يكون هناك تطبيقات عملية قوية جدا في مركز القراءة السريعة للتخلص من هذه المشكلة.*​


----------



## hadeed71 (29 أبريل 2007)

*مشارك*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع القّييم
و سأكون مشارك معكم بإذدن الله الواحد القهار


----------



## م شريف (29 أبريل 2007)

مشارك وشكرا


----------



## waken (29 أبريل 2007)

اهلا وسهلا اخوانى اتمنى ان يزداد العدد لاننا سنبدأ العملى قريبا جدا


----------



## waken (29 أبريل 2007)

*
الدرس الثانى

قياس سرعة القراءة




أين أنا الآن و ماذا أريد


تذكر دائما أن الأهداف ماهي إلا أحلام و لكن لها نهاية. 

عندما تريد أن تضع هدفا للوصول إليه لابد من توفر عدة شروط مهمة من أبرزها وضوح الهدف و وضوح الطريق الموصل للهدف ووضوح الوضع الحالي و وجود عمل يومي ولو بسيط جدا لتحقيق هذا الهدف و وضع مدة زمنية لتحقيق ذلك الهدف.

في دورتنا هذه لابد أن تعرف سرعة القراءة الحالية لديك - وهو ماسنحدده بعد قليل - و لابد أن تضع سرعة تطمح للوصول إليها خلال زمن معين ولابد من العمل على مركز القراءة السريعة لكي تصل إلى هذا الهدف.

طريقة عملنا مبتكرة

كل ماسبق سنقوم به سويا في هذه الدورة بشكل آلي و ممتع و علمي , لذا :

1- سنحدد نقطة الانطلاق من خلال قياس سرعة القراءة.

2- سوف نضع الهدف لذي نطمح لتحقيقة من خلال المساعد الآلي لكتابة الأهداف.

3- سنعمل على تحقيق الهدف بشكل مبتكر و ممتع من خلال مركز القراءة السريعة.


سوف تكون أول أول خطوة لنا في العالم الحقيقي للقراءة السريعة هي معرفة السرعة الحقيقية لنا. 


الطريقة التقليدية لحساب سرعة القراءة

تقوم الطرق الكلاسيكية لتحديد سرعة القراءة على معادلة لحساب سرعة القراءة في الدقيقة وهي

معادلة سرعة القراءة = عدد الكلمات / الزمن المستغرق

فعلى سبيل المثال لو قرأت قطعة مكونة من 1000 كلمة في 5 دقائق فإن سرعتك في القراءة ستصبح

(1000 كلمة / 5 دقائق) = 200 ك/د (كلمة في الدقيقة)

يوجد في مركز القراءة السريعة تطبيق عملي يقوم بجميع هذه الحسابات فلا تقلق إذا كنت ممن لا يحبون المعادلات الرياضية.



تبيهات هامة قبل قياس سرعة القراءة

ثمة نقاط أود أن تأخذها بعين الاعتبار قبل الشروع في تطبيق تحديد سرعة القراءة

1- لا تحاول أن تحصل على درجات عالية أو منخفضة بل المطلوب هو المستوى الحقيقي 

2- لا تخش الحصول على درجات ضعيفة تذكر أننا سنطور مهاراتك

3-يفضل أن تقوم بالاختبار أكثر من مرة حتى تحصل على متوسط السرعة

نلتقى فى باقى الدرس الثانى
.*​


----------



## waken (29 أبريل 2007)

*الخريطة الذهنية للدرس الثاني

مرفق الخريطة التى توضح اسلوب الدرس الثانى*​


----------



## ابو عبيد (29 أبريل 2007)

صراحة ابداع عجيب
مشكور اخوي


----------



## waken (29 أبريل 2007)

الله يكرمك اخى ابو عبيد ان شاء الله ربنا يكرمنا جميعا و ان شاء اجدك فى طليعة الممارسين للعملى بحيث تكون عونا لى فى تدريب باقى الاعضاء 
بارك الله فيك و لك 

عبد الفتاح محمود


----------



## waken (29 أبريل 2007)

و ليس فقط اخى ابو عبيد فاسرع خمس اعضاء سينتهون من الدبلومة سيبدأون فى تدريب باقى الاعضاء و المشاركين للحصول على درجة مدرب معتمد من البورد العربى


----------



## waken (30 أبريل 2007)

و الان الى بقية الدرس الثانى وهو اول خطواتنا العملية لزيادة سرعة قراءتنا الدرس بالمرفقات


----------



## ابو عبيد (30 أبريل 2007)

اخي الكريم لم اجد كلمة شكر مناسبة
ولاكن اقول 
*لله ذرك*​


----------



## ابو عبيد (30 أبريل 2007)

الان بعد التسجيل متى نبداء
وشكرا


----------



## waken (30 أبريل 2007)

اشكرك اخى الكريم ابو عبيد و ان شاء سنبدأ ببداية الدرس القادم فعليا بعد التدريب على اسلوب التدريبات 
و اشكرك على مشاركة الدائمة جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## waken (1 مايو 2007)

الدرس الثالث

ارجو الاسراع بدخول مركز القراءة و تسجيل السرعات و الانضمام الى مجموعتى التدريبية حتى نبدأ العملى و ننهيه هو و النظرى باسرع وقت و بفهم عالى و كما ذكرت فى مرفق باقى الدرس الثانى

لأن هناك مفاجأة من سيحصل على الدبلومة سيكون مؤهلا للحصول على درجة مدرب معتمد من البورد العربى فى القراءة السريعة و عايز ان شاء الله كل المتدربين يواصلوا من اجل ان يكون لهذا المنتدى على الاقل 5 مدربين يقومون بعمل خمس دورات كل شهرين على اقل تقدير فهيا الى العمل 

الخريطة الذهنية للدرس الثالث مرفقة


----------



## waken (1 مايو 2007)

الدرس الثالث

تدريبات و مهارات سرعة القراءة

قبل أن نشرع بأول تدريب من تدريبات سرعة القراءة يجدر بنا أن نعطي لمحة عامة عن فكرة تدريبات مركز القراءة السريعة لزيادة سرعة القراءة و الاستيعاب.

الهدف من مركز القراءة السريعة

هدف مركز القراءة السريعة هو تقديم مجموعة من التدريبات مقسمة على شكل جلسات تدريبية تمكن المتدرب عليها من رفع سرعة قراءته و استيعابه إذا قام بها بالشكل المطلوب.

كما يهدف هذا المركز إلى تدريب العين والدماغ على قراءة جملة واحدة أو سطر من المعلومات بكفاءة في لحظة توقف واحدة للعين. وقد دافعت وأثنت كثير من كتب القراءة السريعة المتميزة وحلقات النقاش الناجحة عن هذه الطريقة.

يعد استراتيجية مركز القراءة السريعة الطريقة الأفضل لتعلم القراءة السريعة من الكتب أو حضور دورات باهظة التكلفة ؛ ويرجع السبب في ذلك إلى أن الكتب وحلقات النقاش الخاصة بالقراءة السريعة تترك الأمر برمته عليك لتدرب نفسك على كسر عادات القراءة السيئة لديك التي تمت تنميتها أثناء سني عمرك, وهذا يعد مستحيلا لدى معظم الناس. و مركز القراءة السريعة يستخدم طرقاً وأساليب فعالة جداً من التدريبات والاختبارات

الأساس العلمي الذي تم بناء التدريبات عليه

التدريبات الموجودة في مركز القراءة السريعة تم وضعها من خلال دراسة التجارب الطويلة التي مر بها هذا الفن حتى وصل إلى ماهو عليه الآن فعلى سبيل المثال يطبق المركز عدة تقنيات منها :

1- تقنية التاكستوسكوب Tachistoscope لتفعيل قدرة التقاط العين للكلمات و زيادة مجال الرؤية الخاص بها و تدريب عضلة العين على التحرك بطريقة سلسلة و مرنة و متدرجة حسب سرعتك في القراءة.

2- العرض البصري التسلسلي السريع Rapid Serial Visual Presentation (RSVP) و هي طريقة لعرض المعلومات -عادة النصوص- باستخدام مساحة محددة بحيث يعرض كل جزء من المعلومة بشكل تسلسلي متتالي.

3- التدرج العملي لتدريب العين : و فيه يتم التدرج العلمي في المركز لتدريب عضلة العين حسب قدراتها الحالية .


هذا المركز عبارة عن ثلاثة أقسام رئيسية هي :

1 - تدريبات : سيقوم المركز بفرض التدريبات حسب ترتيبها في جدول التدريبات بحيث لا يمكن للمتدرب عمل تدريب قبل انهاء التدريب المتطلب.هذه التدريبات مقسمة على جلسات تدريبية كل جلسة تشمل مجموعة من التدريبات. عند الانتهاء من كل جلسة تدريبية سيقوم المركز آليا بنقلك إلى الجلسة الأخرى.


رابط جدول التدريبات هو

http://www.maharty.com/ReadTrain.aspx


2- القسم الآخر هو قسم التمرينات و في هذا القسم تستطيع أن تتدرب بدون أن تحتسب نتائجك في الجلسات اليومية , فمثلا تستطيع الدخول على تدريب ومضة الكلمات حتى لو كان مقررا عليك أن تتدرب على ومضة الأرقام و تمرن نفسك و تخمن الاجابات لكنها لن تحسب في نتيجة الجلسات. أيضا يوجد بعض التمرينات التي لا ترتبط بجلسة تدريبية مثل تمرين قراءة القطعة مساحة الفهم أو القراءة العمودية فتستطيع الدخول على أي منها في أي وقت لتمرن نفسك على القراءة السريعة.

3- القسم الأخير خدمات و الهدف من هذا القسم هو فتح المجال لمن يرغب بالاستفادة من خدمات أخرى في مركز القراءة السريعة, من أمثلة الخدمات خدمة مجموعات القراءة تستطيع من خلال هذه الخدمة اقامة دورة تدريبية أو مسابقة خاصة بك و متابعة المتدربين سواء كان هؤلاء المتدربين أولادك أو طلابك أو غيرهم. ويتم حاليا دراسة اضافة خدمات أخرى لمركز القراءة السريعة لكي توفر أعلى درجات التعلم لرواده.​


----------



## waken (1 مايو 2007)

عند الدخول إلى مركز القراءة السريعة سوف تظهر لك الواجهة الرئيسية كما يلي

فى الصورة المرفقة

لاحظ ما يلي :

1- الرقم 2 : جدول يوضح التدريبات التي قمت بإنهائها في هذه الجلسة الحالية.

2- الجدول رقم 3 يمثل التدريبات الكاملة للجلسة الحالية.

عند انهائك لتدريبات الجلسة سوف يتم زيادة سرعة قراءتك بمعدل 15 كلمة لكل دقيقة اوتوماتيكيا.

3- لاحظ الرقم 1 يشير إلى سرعتك الحالية و التي ستزيد كلما أنهيت جلسات تدريبية.

4- الرقم 4 يشير إلى رقم الجلسة الحالية.


في بداية الأسبوع الأول من التدريبات ستلاحظ عدم استقرار في سرعتك في القراءة و قلة الاستيعاب وهو شيء طبيعي جدا في بداية غرس مهارة جديدة و التخلص من عادات سلبية متراكمة.

لكي تحقق الفائدة القصوى و تغرس المهارة و السرعة بشكل ثابت اقرأ مزيدا و مزيدا من القطع باستخدام عينيك فقط بلا تراجع و لا توقف و اقرأ أكثر من كلمة في الومضة الواحدة.


نلتقى فى باقى الدرس الثالث فهيا الى العمل​


----------



## م.مصطفى عوض (3 مايو 2007)

مشارك



وجزيت خيرا


----------



## waken (4 مايو 2007)

اهلا و سهلا بك اخى اتمنى ان تشاركنا فى العملى


----------



## waken (4 مايو 2007)

بقية الدرس الثالث


----------



## bookky (18 فبراير 2008)

مشارك
وشكرا


----------



## نعيم ابو كرم (18 فبراير 2008)

مشارك وشكرا


----------

